# Urgent-11 mos. old Beautiful-Roicy in LA!!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Gulf South has already been contacted via email.

I didn't realize you don't have the ID info in this post. I didn't email the ID info. They usually want it.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG the poor thing looks terrified.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby girl! I hope somebody comes to take her to a real home very soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm..*

Kimm:

What do you mean I don't have the ID info in the post?

* *

*Pls. let me know-I don't think any rescue has commited to her yet and they PTS on Monday.*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen,

I haven't contacted Gulf South again,but they said they were going the following day.* This is incorrect. GRRA is going for the pup posted on the other forum. Gulf South has NOT contacted me.*


I posted about the ID (meaning her number...like GB was GoldenBoy 9, meaning he was Golden in color I guess, and in pen 9), after I received the email.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm...*

Kimm...

Do you know what day Gulf South was going for her?

I think the pts on Monday April 9 or Tues., April 10.

Hope she makes it out-she looks like my Girl, Smooch!!

Where am I? 

*She is Kennel #4*
Dog



Roicy Duhon Animal Control Center
Lafayette, LA
337-291-5645
[email protected] 


Golden Retriever,Labrador Retriever 

Size: Medium
Age: Young
Gender: Female
ID: kennel 4 

Notes: This girl looks to be a golden-labrador. She is a young dog, maybe about 11 months. *She is scared to be here but really anxious for attention. If she has an ounce of the golden personality she will be a devoted companion. *To make sure that this great pet is safe, please come down to the shelter before 5 PM Monday, April 9. The shelter will make every effort to hold over as many as they can, but this is a very small facility with limited space. The unwanted animals come in each day, and there are many animals in stray hold awaiting their turn to go to adoption. This is a very small facility with very few cages. The kittens/puppies get more time, but they often get sick if they stay too long. If you adopt one or more of these pets quickly, it makes room for others to stay longer.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What a sweetie... keep us posted


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sorry, I believe my email was about the Golden another person posted who is in GA. So many dogs are being posted I can not keep up.

Did you contact the LA rescues?

*I did contact Gulf South and have not heard back.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm.*

Thanks.

These are the rescues I e-mailed for her or maybe I'm getting confused with the other dog that was at Carroll in Ohio. 

e-mld. Stop The Suffering and KYLabRescue and labs4us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*ARF is wonderful!!*

ARF in Louisiana-they are ANGELS!!

They just e-mailed me!

ARF pulled this dog and will be finding her a home!
Nancy Marcantel, pres
ARF of LA

ARF-LA :: Animal Rescue Foundation of LouisianA


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> ARF in Louisiana-they are ANGELS!!
> 
> They just e-mailed me!
> 
> ...


I know a number of ARF members in LA. I'm happy to hear they pulled this pup. They did pull GB for me, but as you know, we had to find him a place to stay. That's why I never thought of them. I even have Nancy's email address via Melissa. 

I'm happy this had a good ending.


----------

